# New and wanting advice. Thank you



## Kay_belfast (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi everyone 

I was wanting some advice. I've been trying for a family with my husband for a year now. I've had blood tests on cd21 which showed high prolactin and my GP has refered me to an endocrinologist, the wait is 4 months to be seen. I have suspected endometriosis and I'm waiting on gybe referal which is 12 months for the consultation and then a further 12 months waiting to get the lap done. My doctor wants me to get the prolactin lowered before referring me to the fertility clinic. So I'm looking at another 6 months before I can be put on the waiting list. How long would I then wait to be seen? 

I'm anxious to get the process going. Could the fertility clinic do a lap for endo faster than 2 years waiting for gyne? What's my best options? I know a year trying isn't long in the grand scheme of things but I can't help be impatient to get the ball rolling. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Kay,

I would suggest going to a fertility clinic now. In my experience they are the experts and timelines are quick (especially if you are paying privately). I wasted a lot of time with GPs and Gyny before going to the fertility experts. Your age is also a factor.......if you are in the 'older' age bracket from a fertility point of view then you don't want to wait 2 years for an appointment. 

Take care


----------

